# What Should Students With 83% Aggregate Do Now?



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

now what! admissions arn't open in any university now ...what do you guys plan to do???


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

well you should have applied to a private medical college too...now look for colleges that still have some seats left..or you could repeat...because I can tell you that students with less than 84% don't have a chance now in any government medical college for mbbs.

the merit has risen so much this year that it is scary....what is this world coming to...? it is, like, humanly impossible to get into a government medical college now...something needs to be done ...the education policies and syllabi are to be revised because if this keeps up, then soon thousands of well deserving students won't make it to government colleges.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

do 84.13 has any chance left in 2nd list bkn? plz tell & what about bds list. m asking for my friend.,who is so disappointed now


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

Same here.... Does 84.2 have any chance, anywhere???


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

difference between ist and 2nd list will be of 0.6 only..as far as i guess


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

really rockstar ??????? and what about bds list, any info of bds closing merit??


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

dont know about bds..


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

What was the difference between 1st n 2nd merit list, the previous year? What was the merit of BDS previous year?


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

bkn said:


> well you should have applied to a private medical college too...now look for colleges that still have some seats left..or you could repeat...because I can tell you that students with less than 84% don't have a chance now in any government medical college for mbbs.
> 
> the merit has risen so much this year that it is scary....what is this world coming to...? it is, like, humanly impossible to get into a government medical college now...something needs to be done ...the education policies and syllabi are to be revised because if this keeps up, then soon thousands of well deserving students won't make it to government colleges.


cant afford private ,i applied for kashmir too but sitting idle and waiting till march will be a bad idea, i got many offer letters for some bs courses that i applied for but didnt availed cuz my parents were sure that i will get in atleast in BDS but i dont see any chance like such

- - - Updated - - -

bds merit will be almost 83.5-84


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> do 84.13 has any chance left in 2nd list bkn? plz tell & what about bds list. m asking for my friend.,who is so disappointed now


I am sorry but I don't really know...his/her name can come up but one can never be too sure...tell him/her to apply to a private medical college too...

what about you??? did you make it?

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> cant afford private ,i applied for kashmir too but sitting idle and waiting till march will be a bad idea, i got many offer letters for some bs courses that i applied for but didnt availed cuz my parents were sure that i will get in atleast in BDS but i dont see any chance like such
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> bds merit will be almost 83.5-84



yes I understand...keep faith in ALLAH Almighty....IA your name will make it to the list...

Its also hard for my parents to pay my fee too.. given that my brother is also in a private medical college and now I will be too (IA)

don't worry there is always next year!!!!


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

hmm thanks bkn. m going to AFMDC I.A . ALLAH has smthing for evry 1, which,ll prove to be best for him/her:thumbsup:


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

Waiting list is displayed on UHS site! Check that out pple!


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

i just wanted to ask who are put in the waiting list i have seen people with 85% there too



urgent reply required


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

so now no options for 83.xyz students, they would all have to repeatthats sooo unfortunate, does any private college has 3 lakh fee per year, and admissions still open??? plz inform if any....


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Bkn ! Soory but i dnt agree to u ! There is no need for the revision for the syllabi ! Cz seats to utni hi rehni hain ! Abhi bhi wohi loog ghai hain jin ka merit tha ! Bhlai merit 70% par a jaye ! Farq nhi parta ! Ya 99 % par hoo seats to 3200 hain aur occupy abhi bhi 84.3 % walon nai kii hain ! Tb bhi itnai loogon nai karni hai ! Balkai its good sense of competition is growing in my country ! Chlo koi aik field to hai jahan itnaa merit hai ! And sifariah na kai brabar hai ! Happy with it

I forgot to write in english hope u all can understand my urdu !


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Bkn ! Soory but i dnt agree to u ! There is no need for the revision for the syllabi ! Cz seats to utni hi rehni hain ! Abhi bhi wohi loog ghai hain jin ka merit tha ! Bhlai merit 70% par a jaye ! Farq nhi parta ! Ya 99 % par hoo seats to 3200 hain aur occupy abhi bhi 84.3 % walon nai kii hain ! Tb bhi itnai loogon nai karni hai ! Balkai its good sense of competition is growing in my country ! Chlo koi aik field to hai jahan itnaa merit hai ! And sifariah na kai brabar hai ! Happy with it
> 
> I forgot to write in english hope u all can understand my urdu !


Oh God I didnt get a word you wrote


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

moderator is coming ho haha ha ha



imran786tahir said:


> Bkn ! Soory but i dnt agree to u ! There is no need for the revision for the syllabi ! Cz seats to utni hi rehni hain ! Abhi bhi wohi loog ghai hain jin ka merit tha ! Bhlai merit 70% par a jaye ! Farq nhi parta ! Ya 99 % par hoo seats to 3200 hain aur occupy abhi bhi 84.3 % walon nai kii hain ! Tb bhi itnai loogon nai karni hai ! Balkai its good sense of competition is growing in my country ! Chlo koi aik field to hai jahan itnaa merit hai ! And sifariah na kai brabar hai ! Happy with it
> 
> I forgot to write in english hope u all can understand my urdu !


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

i think uhs should take mcat every six months.. cause they take additional six months in admission process that will equal a year.. they should clearly tell after result of mcat that all those below this specific should consider other options. those with 83% should not be treated like this not even included in yhe waiting list.. so dissappointed... private medical colleges are not for humans those are for the rich....


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum wr wb!
Guys, wait for the BDS list to come out. Insha Allah I think there is hope in there. I hope so.
I know it is real unfortunate. More unfortunate is that our country doesn't have that many medical colleges to accomodate the ones with 80%-83% marks! These people are hardworking students and do deserve a chance!

I think there is also something like a 3rd and 4th medical merit list. So lets pray you guys get in there. :/

And if there seems to be a no chance, then choose BSC programs of different universities. as suggested above *UOL* can be an option. The universities with "semester system " opens admission twice or thrice in a year. Something like "spring semester", "fall" , "winter" etc. 
There is University of central punjab (*UCP)* which might open admission again anytime soon. 
And there is* LSE *too. 
Colleges like *Kinnaird* and *GC.* Did you people give them a call?

- - - Updated - - -

@ imran: U call that gibberish urdu? :/ Urdu is a beautiful langugae! 
But what little I understood of your post, I couldn't agree more! My opinion is also same like yours. 



bkn said:


> ...
> 
> the merit has risen so much this year that it is scary....what is this world coming to...? it is, like, humanly impossible to get into a government medical college now...something needs to be done ...the education policies and syllabi are to be revised because if this keeps up, then soon thousands of well deserving students won't make it to government colleges.


Nothing is happenning to the world save "survival of the fittest"! 
Why are you so critical of this good improvement that our country is going through.

All "developing countries" go through this stage. People who are trully hardworking and deserving make it at the top. this is nothing but a healthy "COMPETITION". There is nothing wrong or fishy going on in here but only the competition getting tougher with the passage of time. That is the way of the world. Next generation is intellectually more superior to the prior. 
People from far away rular areas are making to the medical colleges based on pure merit and HARD WORK! We are really proud of them.
People like me who are lower in merit should have worked "equally hard"! (I know some people might have worked equally hard but still didn't recieve what they deserved due to MANY reasons. This might just be a trial then.)

But one thing I woud like to point out. I know this MCAT is more of cramming stuff. It is highly "information based" and so not a true measure of one's intelligence. The PATTERN of MCAT needs a lot of improvement. they should get down on cramming and add more analytical approach to it. Study System like that in USA. 


@ rockstar: Last year difference in 1st and 2nd list was only 0.2 or max 0.4 percent. Not more than this!
But this year of course the "predictions" weren't that correct and the result was really unexpected! So nothing can be said about the "difference" this year.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

I disagree to some extent. I think the problem is not with the MCAT but with the FSc system. There should be one unanimous body that should check all the papers. I don't mean to point fingers but there are so many students who have 950+ marks in FSc but don't even know the most basic things about their subjects. 

I am quite fond of the MCAT system. You have biology which is the cramming part, Physics which is the analytical part and Chemistry which is a combination of both. There is also no bias in the checking whereas in your FSc papers there are a hundred and one factors that determine your marks. It could be the checker's mood and what not. It is, imo, a muddled system.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Grimes said:


> I disagree to some extent. I think the problem is not with the MCAT but with the FSc system. There should be one unanimous body that should check all the papers. I don't mean to point fingers but there are so many students who have 950+ marks in FSc but don't even know the most basic things about their subjects.
> 
> I am quite fond of the MCAT system. You have biology which is the cramming part, Physics which is the analytical part and Chemistry which is a combination of both. There is also no bias in the checking whereas in your FSc papers there are a hundred and one factors that determine your marks. It could be the checker's mood and what not. It is, imo, a muddled system.



You are so right!!!

Fsc sucks honestly! I got straight A's in O levels but Fsc was horrible...I mean I knew the syllabus and performed my best but my fsc result was bad....I didnt even reach 900...a little less than 900 

I think that Fsc needs to be revised...I believe that the papers are not checked by competent people....

and i love MCAT


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

@ Grimes:
That's a great point.  This makes more sense! No wonder I've seen people scoring 1000 or near to be no way deserving those marks. 
I myself have very low opinion of FSC. One can score high in practicals in fsc if he/she gives some bribery or have relatives fo "recomendations"! ALevels is what proves your real competency. It is expensive for the general population of pakistan but it is way superior to fsc! 

Yes, FSC system should be improved. If Entry Test is total merit based and transparent, then why can't the CM improve it too?! :/


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

actually fsc is not the real problem it is the approach of students that is the basic problem 
me and many of my friends also did fsc but our approach was to gulp in the concepts not to rote learn the text. although our teachers emphasized on learning but we spent nights surfing over the internet to quench our thirst for concepts

i advise those who join fsc after olevels to join federal board rather than lahore board as it is a bit concept based


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

onom said:


> actually fsc is not the real problem it is the approach of students that is the basic problem
> me and many of my friends also did fsc but our approach was to gulp in the concepts not to rote learn the text. although our teachers emphasized on learning but we spent nights surfing over the internet to quench our thirst for concepts
> 
> i advise those who join fsc after olevels to join federal board rather than lahore board as it is a bit concept based



I didnt do federal board...I went with lhr board because I wanted to go to Kinnaird


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

I too hate the FSc system i got good marks in certain subjects -like 75+ and in the remaining subjects only 60-65... though i thought i performed better in those subjects, and could make a total score of 850 only  and i scored 990 marks in MCAT-am amongst the top 500 students and still couldn't make it to a medical college  . In NTS test my percentile is 99 and 93%age. i dont think i am less intelligent than those above 84 to get into a medical college but WHEN YOU ARE LIVING IN PAKISTAN YOU MUST KNOW ONLY YOUR "FATE" IS RESPONSIBLE FOR EVERYTHING :roll:


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

actually the main problem is our lack of knowledge and the misguidance from our schools they should have told us that by joining o a levels at what risk we are while living in Pakistan .they call in counselling teams which tell us that only a few percentage marks would be deducted and at that time we do not take 15% as a big thing 


actually both my elder siblings have done o a levels but i was the only one whom my dad dragged into matric /fsc at that time i considered it unfair but now i am thankful to him


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

criticizing isn't gona help, do we have any better option other then repeating ?


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

onom said:


> actually the main problem is our lack of knowledge and the misguidance from our schools they should have told us that by joining o a levels at what risk we are while living in Pakistan .they call in counselling teams which tell us that only a few percentage marks would be deducted and at that time we do not take 15% as a big thing
> 
> 
> actually both my elder siblings have done o a levels but i was the only one whom my dad dragged into matric /fsc at that time i considered it unfair but now i am thankful to him


Yes you were lucky enough to do Fsc.... I did O n A levels in 2011 when cambridge's marking system was not renewed... Now i am at a disadvantage due to the A star thing.... Our batch was treated unfairly....


----------



## Syed muneeb shah (Sep 4, 2021)

bkn said:


> well you should have applied to a private medical college too...now look for colleges that still have some seats left..or you could repeat...because I can tell you that students with less than 84% don't have a chance now in any government medical college for mbbs.
> 
> the merit has risen so much this year that it is scary....what is this world coming to...? it is, like, humanly impossible to get into a government medical college now...something needs to be done ...the education policies and syllabi are to be revised because if this keeps up, then soon thousands of well deserving students won't make it to government colleges.


One minute silence for those whose reading it in 2021 .you are right nowadays admission in govt medical college seems impossible and am to much scared because i am now doing my fsc and my eyes oo this high merit that how could i cross it.


----------

